

Google, User Experience, and Thinking Beyond Conversion - jazzdev
http://www.uie.com/articles/google_ux_conversion

======
jazzdev
_Google suffers when advertisers fail to deliver a good user experience.
Google's solution to this problem is Quality Score ("QS"). QS weights the
value of a bid in the auction for ad placement and forces the advertisers
delivering the worst user experience to pay more than those with better user
experiences competing for the same query._

Does anyone know anything more about this? It seems counter-intuitive. If
Google wants to maximize revenue then charging more for less relevant ads
doesn't make sense if their goal is for ads to be more relevant. That may
change advertiser behavior but wouldn't it decrease their revenue?

